# Preemie and teeth



## VanWest

*All the post of first teeth etc got me to thinking. At what age did your premature baby get his/her first tooth?* 

Noah is 9 months/ 6 1/2 months old corrected. He's been teething for months and still no teeth.


----------



## ~KACI~

My LO is not a premmie but i just wanted to mention that my lil girl has only just got her teeth the last week and she was teething for ages, and i know there is only a few days between our LO's.
So i wouldn't worry if he hasn't got them, sorry for rambling probalbly hasn't helped either x


----------



## TashaAndBump

There's a baby at breastfeeding cafe who is 23 weeks old (3 weeks corrected age) and she has a great big tooth! :shock: I suppose she would have been one of the ones who would have been born with a tooth?? lol She's doing amazingly and is even eating jars of food already. I'm amazed at how forward she seems...


----------



## turbo_mom

Angelynn's adjusted age is almost 9 months and she still has no teeth!!! Not even a sign. She is teething on and off but still nothing...


----------



## VanWest

Hmm I wonder if it's a preemie thing, only time will tell


----------



## VanWest

This is an interesting article: https://www.comeunity.com/premature/child/dental-maroney.html


----------



## ALI

Hiya Van West & Turbo, 

Dont worry ( saying that i never follow my on advice) , premmies are always delayed and do not follow any pattern but they will get there.

Looking back at her Diary Charlotte was teething for 2 months before she cut her first tooth last August at 13 months corrected . In the last 4 weeks another 5 teeth have come through and another two are about to cut.

Dont worry , no baby is the same and premmies are delayed but will get there . I have to warn you once they start teething expect much crying pooing and sickness, and sleepless nights

Our little one only just managed to sit, with help, for the first time 
at 15 months old . a few weeks ago but has come on amazingly since.
no baby is the same , she or he will do it in their own time, just be patient and trust in them 

we wish you all the best and keep in touch 


alasdair, Samantha and charlotte


----------



## VanWest

Be careful what you wish for!!!... He now has TWO teeth, been the worst week ever but he now has teeth!


----------



## Hevz

Lauren was only 5 weeks early but still didn't cut teeth till nearly 11 months and so did Abi. Toby was 4 weeks early and cut his first teeth at 5months, he's 11 months now and has had 8 teeth for ages. he looks so funny with so many teeth at such a young age:rofl:


----------



## Sarah+Ellen

Ellen showed signs for teething from about 4 months (so corrected 0 i guess lol) but nothing appeared till after she had pneumonia the first time so she would have been about 14 months old.


----------



## baileysmom85

Mine was not nearly as premature as yours he was born at 36 weeks and didn't get any teeth until he was almost 11 months...


----------



## turbo_mom

Angelynn is 8 months adjusted and her first tooth is coming in. I was suprised because I didn't think she'd get one until jan-feb.
I wouldn't go by the books though. I think it's a general guideline but all babies are different. So don't worry it will come.:)


----------



## angelsXmummy

my dd was prem she stopped growing at 22 wks and they induced me 4 weeks early she got her 1st tooth on her 1st birtday she is 3 now and has had all her teeth i think lol and seen the dentist 4 times


----------



## VanWest

He now has 4 teeth :)


----------

